
This Australian Game Will Turn Us All into Hackers - andrewstuart
http://www.kotaku.com.au/2015/07/this-australian-game-will-turn-us-all-into-hackers/
======
justinclift
Just watched the 1min Youtube demo for it. Looks interesting-ish.

Stuff that stuck out to me:

* Initial bootup sequence (first few seconds of Youtube video) is OSX verbose mode boot-like

* IPv4 addresses everywhere

* Command syntax is Unix-ish

* ... but also has mentions of Windows flavour "C:" drive paths (but with Unix slashes).

* Then it BSODs (complete with .dll error message about ATI driver causing kernel corruption. Who'd AMD annoy on their dev team? ;>)

Not sure if I'd like it, or the inconsistent mashups of familiar things into
not-really-right other things would bug me.

Still... might be worth a look.

